# Alpencross Bodensee - Comer See



## Meisterbrau2 (29. März 2011)

Liebe Gemeinde, 
ich möchte in der letzten Juni-Woche vom Bodensee zum Comer See radeln. Bislang haben meine Mitfahrerin und ich noch wenig bis gar keinen  Plan von der Strecke und erhoffen uns hier einige Anregungen. 

Zu unseren Eckdaten: Wir haben fünf Tage Zeit, die Tageshöhenmeter sollten zwischen 1600 und 1800hm liegen, es darf gern technisch bergab gehen, möglichst wenig Tragestrecke und keine furchtbar langen Transferstrecken auf der Landstraße. Wir sind vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal die Joes-Route gefahren, wollen dieses Mal eben mehr den Westen erkunden und müssen pünktlich am 01.07. zur Hochzeit eines Verwandten am Comer See sein. 

Gibt es den einen oder anderen Experten, der Streckenteile oder Highlights empfehlen, gar ein paar GPS-Daten beisteuern kann? Ich freue mich über jeden Hinweis. 

Besten Dank, Meisterbrau.


----------



## st-bike (29. März 2011)

Melde dich per pn, wenn du hiervon gps brauchst.

Ischgl-Nauders-Santa Maria-Livigno-St.Moritz-Comer See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (29. März 2011)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> ... müssen pünktlich am 01.07. zur Hochzeit eines Verwandten am Comer See sein.


Wo genau?


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (29. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wo genau?



Wir werden wohl in Lecco Unterkunft beziehen, von daher wäre ein Ankommen am Ostufer nicht schlecht. Allerdings werden wir dort von der Verwandtschaft erwartet, die uns auch ein paar Kilometer weiter entfernt abholen würde. Soweit ich weiß, kommt man auch gut mit dem Boot rüber von West nach Ost. Je nach Attraktivität der Route könnten wir den Ankunftsort am See sicher variieren. Hast Du einen Tip für eine schöne Weggestaltung hin zum See? 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## isartrails (30. März 2011)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> ...
> Zu unseren Eckdaten: Wir haben *fünf Tage Zeit*, die Tageshöhenmeter sollten zwischen 1600 und 1800hm liegen, es darf gern technisch bergab gehen, möglichst wenig Tragestrecke und *keine furchtbar langen Transferstrecken auf der Landstraße*. Wir sind vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal die Joes-Route gefahren, wollen dieses Mal eben mehr den Westen erkunden und müssen pünktlich am 01.07. zur Hochzeit eines Verwandten am Comer See sein.



Meine Frage war wohl eher rhetorisch, denn 5 Tage sind schon um am Comer See überhaupt anzukommen, ziemlich knapp bemessen.
Zumal, wenn die andere Bedingung das Vermeiden langer Transferstrecken auf Landstraßen lautet.

Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren mal folgende Strecke gefahren:
1. Lindau-Bregenz-St. Margrethen-Appenzell
2. Appenzell-Schwägalp-Risipass-Voder Höhi-Amden-Weesen-Walensee
3. Walensee-Bad Ragaz-Kunkelspass-Chur-Lenzerheide
4. Lenzerheide-Alter Schyn-Thusis-Viamala-Andeer-Lai da Vons-Sufers-Passo San Bernardino
5. San Bernardino-Mesocco-Bellinzona-Locarno (Lago Maggiore)

Die Etappen sind sehr lang und es sind lange Teerabschnitte dabei. 
Anders war es in der Kürze nicht zu machen.
Den "Umweg" über die Lenzerheide kann man sich sparen und gewinnt dadurch fast einen Tag (bei noch längerer Etappe).

Um am Comersee rauszukommen, musst du im Hinterrheintal bei Splügen auf die gleichnamige Passstrasse abzweigen (Teer). 
Von der Passhöhe aus hat es einen guten Trail runter nach Italien (nicht ganz einfach, aber wenn man genug hat, kann man auf die Straße wechseln).

Vom Septimerpass mal abgesehen (den du wahrscheinlich auf der Joes-Route gemacht hast), ist der Splügenpass der einzig wirklich fahrbare Pass nach Süden, der dich an den Comer See führt.
Weiter westlich (San Bernardino) bringt dich an den Lago Maggiore und weiter östlich (Passo di Angeloga) entpuppt sich im Abstieg als Klettersteig...
Und wer über den Septimerpass kommt, der fährt im Talgrund dann auch komplett auf Asphalt durchs Bergell und an den Comer See...
Wenn man von Norden her durchs Val Chiavenna an den Comer See kommt, kann man den Alpencross in Colico beenden, wo man an der Bahnlinie nach Lecco ist. 
Weiterradeln hat überhaupt keinen Sinn, weder auf der Ost- noch auf der Westseite, wenn man nicht noch mindestens drei Tage mehr Zeit zur Verfügung hat.

Insgesamt würde ich dir vorschlagen, dich von der Vorstellung des Bodensees als Startort zu verabschieden.
Startet lieber in Chur, macht einen guten Graubünden-Comer See-Alpencross und fahrt in 5 Etappen wirklich gute Trails, als die ganze Strecke vom Schwäbischen Meer bis an den Comer See mit Gewalt durchzuprügeln.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (30. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Meine Frage war wohl eher rhetorisch, denn 5 Tage sind schon um am Comer See überhaupt anzukommen, ziemlich knapp bemessen.
> Zumal, wenn die andere Bedingung das Vermeiden langer Transferstrecken auf Landstraßen lautet.
> 
> ...



Hallo und vielen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Und besten Dank für den Tip ab Chur. 
Ich hatte bei einer ersten Grobrecherche folgende Tour  gefunden, die sich leider aufgrund der spärlichen Informationen für mich aktuell noch nicht einfach so "nachbauen" lässt: http://www.yoyobike.ch/Alpencross/Elite_Tour.html. Das klingt sehr spannend und ist in sechs Tagen zu machen, da Tag sieben nur 25km Ausrollen beinhaltet. Wir haben übrigens sechs Tage Zeit, ist mir eben beim "Nachzählen" aufgefallen... Sorry. Jedenfalls wuchs aufgrund dieses Fundes die Idee, diese Tour ungefähr zu machen; allerdings sind wir bislang noch nicht besonders schlau bzgl. guter Wege etc. 

Gruß, Meisterbrau.


----------



## isartrails (30. März 2011)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> ... folgende Tour  gefunden, die sich leider aufgrund der spärlichen Informationen für mich aktuell noch nicht einfach so "nachbauen" lässt...



Nun, der will die Tour "verkaufen", also ist es nachvollziehbar, dass er nicht alle Infos rausrückt, oder?
Da im Internet und solchen Foren noch mehr "Kunden" wie Du und unsereiner unterwegs sind, die alle Infos auf lau wollen, gibt er sich zurecht etwas bedeckt.

Ich will mal so sagen: Jemandem mit seinem Erfahrungswissen "helfen" ist die eine Sache - erwarten, dass man einem die ganze Arbeit abnimmt, eine andere.
Oder anders: Das Bier, das Meisterbrau braut, verteilt er auch nicht kostenlos im Volk. 
Er freut sich vielleicht, wenn er mal jemanden kosten lassen kann und es ihm schmeckt, dann aber will er auch Gegenleistung sehen, nicht wahr... 

Ich konnte trotzdem nachvollziehen, wo er lang fährt (schau auch mal auf die Höhenprofile und die Karte):
1. Vom Bodensee nach Feldkirch, über irgendwelche Appenzeller Hügel (es gibt ja genug davon). Wie ist eigentlich egal, da kannst du auch meinen Vorschlag nehmen.
2. Von Feldkirch hinein nach Liechtenstein. Vallüna findet man sogar auf GoogleMaps.
3. Über einen mir nicht bekannten Pass ins Prättigau, Talfahrt bis Küblis, dann rauf zur Conterser oder Serneuser Schwendi (oberhalb Klosters).
4. Über den Durannapass, dann ins Sapüner Tal, rauf Schieben zum Strelapass, dann Panoramaweg nach Davos.
5. Davos - Scalettapass - S-chanf - Pontresina - Berninapass - Poschiavo
6. Poschiavo - Col d'Anzana - Sondrio (?)
7. talauswärts aus dem Valtellina nach Colico
Ganz erfüllt das deine Anfangsbedingungen auch nicht: lange Teerstücke an Tag 5 und 7. Tragen/Schieben an Tag 4.
Die Route habe ich mal eben schnell auf GoogleMaps nachvollzogen, also nimm sie nicht allzu genau. Ist eine Straßenkarte. Aber sie deutet schonmal den Streckenverlauf an.

Meine Wahl würde bei meiner Streckenführung bleiben, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv... 
Bei einem Tag mehr zur Verfügung würde das dann so aussehen:
1. Lindau-Bregenz-St. Margrethen-Appenzell
2. Appenzell-Schwägalp-Risipass-Vorder Höhi-Amden-Weesen-Walensee
3. Walensee-Bad Ragaz-Kunkelspass-Thusis (alternativ: Panixerpass)
4. Thusis-Viamala-Andeer-Lai da Vons-Sufers-Passo San Bernardino (alternativ: Splügenpass und Ankunft am Comer See an Tag 5).
5. San Bernardino-Mesocco-Bellinzona-Passo San Jorio
6. Abfahrt Gravedona (Comer See) und mit Schiff übersetzen nach Colico.

Nochmal: es gibt genau 3 Möglichkeiten, um am Comer See anzukommen.
Von *Osten* durch das Valtellina (Veltlin), wie beim yoyo-Beispiel. Nachteil: langweiliges Tal, geteerter Radweg. Zielankunft Colico.
Von *Norden* über den Splügenpass, bzw von *Nordosten* übers Bergell. 
In beiden Fällen lange Taletappen auf Teer. Zielankunft Colico. 
Der Septimerpass ist der einzige empfehlbare alpine Passübergang für Biker, der diesen Namen zurecht trägt.
Von *Westen* aus dem Tessin (Bellinzona, Arbedo, Roveredo) über den Passo San Jorio. Zielankunft Gravedona. Nachteil: Schiebepassage im Passbereich.
Wenn du die Tourenplanung über die letzte Etappe aufziehst, dann ergibt sich die von Norden herführende Route eigentlich zwingend aufgrund dieser Bedingung.
(Weiter südlich gibt's natürlich noch andere Möglichkeiten, am Comer See anzukommen, aber da wir hier über Nord-Süd-Alpenüberquerungen reden, machen sie logisch keinen Sinn.)


----------



## Heide-Daniel (30. März 2011)

Du kannst dich auch an der Tour eines Alpencross Anbieters aus der Schweiz orientieren. Die bieten die Tour Bodensee - Comer See auch mit 5 Tourtagen an. Dann sollte dies bei einer alleinfahrt auch möglich sein.

Hier der Link zur Tour.


----------



## serotta69 (30. März 2011)

Hallo, bin 2007 aus dem Klostertal an den Comer See.
Erste Etappe war natürlich anders, dann:
Bad Ragaz-Kunkelspass-Tamins-Alter Schyn-Albula-Obermutten-Juf-Pso.Forcellina-Pso.Septimer-Chiavenna-Lago di Como

Die Strecke kannst du bei Achim Zahn (Obersdorf-Comer See-Lago Maggiore) nachlesen, gps Daten habe ich keine, bin immer noch mit Karte unterwegs.



> Und wer über den Septimerpass kommt, der fährt im Talgrund dann auch komplett auf Asphalt durchs Bergell und an den Comer See...


Vom Septimer bis Vicosoprano gibts eine Alternative zur Straße (siehe Zahn)

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Gruß


----------



## Tobic (30. März 2011)

Moin

da ich wahrscheinlich den letzten Sommer hier im schönen Züri verbringen werde, habe ich auch einen Alpcross durch die Schweiz im Sinne, bzw kuck ich mich nach möglichen Strecken um. Habe einen GPS track vom Bodensee nach Bellinzona gefunden, aber wie ich dort bereits gesehen habe, und hier von isartrails beschrieben, ist der Teeranteil sehr hoch.
Und: den Teil vom Bodensee ins Appenzellerland werde ich mir auch auf jeden Fall sparen, lieber Bike in den Zug nach Chur und dann ab Chur (oder Walensee oder so...).
Zielpunkt kann flexibel sein: Lugano, Lago di Como.... Muss kein reiner Schweizer Alpcross sein. 
Dank schonmal an isartrails für die Tipps. Was ich gerne mitnehmen möchte wäre der Septimer, der soll sehr schön sein, allerdings sieht mir das nach einer Streckenführung eher gen Osten aus...
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: ich hoffe dass das Topic am Leben erhalten wird, ich brauche in Zukunft bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Tipp...


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (30. März 2011)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nun, der will die Tour "verkaufen", also ist es nachvollziehbar, dass er nicht alle Infos rausrückt, oder?
> Da im Internet und solchen Foren noch mehr "Kunden" wie Du und unsereiner unterwegs sind, die alle Infos auf lau wollen, gibt er sich zurecht etwas bedeckt.



Hallo Isartrails, 
Du hast vollkommen recht und ich habe das auch von dem Anbieter nicht anders erwartet. Mir geht es auch nicht darum, etwas für lau abzugreifen oder die Arbeit eines anderen nicht wertschätzen zu wollen. Ich bin bislang noch nicht dazu gekommen, mich ausreichend mit der Planung zu beschäftigen, daher meine Frage nach Tips und Anregungen. 

Melde mich mit etwas mehr Zeit zu Deinen Ausführungen; ich wollte nur rasch loswerden, dass ich keine fertige Arbeitserledigung für mich im Sinn habe. 

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (14. April 2011)

HallO!

wir plannen auch eine Transalp vom Bodensee zum Comersee ende Juli!

Wie habt ihr denn den Rücktransfer geplant????

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (19. April 2011)

fissenid schrieb:


> HallO!
> 
> wir plannen auch eine Transalp vom Bodensee zum Comersee ende Juli!
> 
> ...



Sorry für die späte Antwort, aber ich komme grad gar nicht zur Tourplanung, bin daher aktuell nicht so oft hier. 

Wir werden mit dem Zug von Mailand retour fahren, haben den Vorteil, dass wir am Comer See Leute treffen, die Klamoten transportieren können und somit den Rücktransfer für uns einfacher gestalten. 

Gruß, Jens.


----------



## mtb-igel (20. April 2011)

Sind im Oktober 2008 eine ähnliche Tour wie isartrails gefahren, allerdings ab Konstanz, über Splügenpass zum Comer See, innert 4 Tagen, wobei 3 machbar wären ohne den Schlenker über die Lenzerheide. allerdings zugegebenermassen viel Strasse (war mir vom Rennradfahren bekannt), nur gespickt mit dem ein oder anderen trail/Schotterpass/aber Waldwege überall wo möglich

Grobe Zusammenfassung:
1. Konstanz-Schwägalp-Risipass-Wildhaus
2. Wildhaus-Bad Ragaz-Kunkelspass-Chur
3. ich: ein Tag Lenzerheide - Biketicket to Ride (mit Bergbahn hinauf, dort Trails), dann über Alter Schyn nach Thusis; Freundin: 1 halber Tag Sightseeing in Chur, dann per Zug nach Thusis
4. Thusis-Viamala-Andeer-Splügen-Comer See

dort Pausentag, dann per Rhätische Eisenbahn von Tirano auf den BerninaPass, von dort noch ein paar Tage durch Graubünden. Von dem was wir dort gesehen haben würde ichmich der Empfehlung anschließen, dass ihr Euch dort eine richtige MTB-Tour zsuammenstellt, die euch zum Comer See (oder bis Tirano, dann Zug zum See) führt.
Viel Spass bei Eurer Tour!


----------



## Monsterwade (21. April 2011)

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage. Da gibts ein paar Touren vom Bodensee aus Richtung Süden.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Heiko123 (7. Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

packe den alten Thread mal wieder aus, da das Thema für mich wieder aktuell wird. 
Nachdem wir die via Claudia und die TransSlowenien gefahren sind, wollen wir heuer über das Rheintal vom Bodensee zum Comer See.

Wir haben hierfür 6 Tage zzgl. einen Pausentag in der Mitte.
Höhenmeter sollten es nicht mehr als 8.000 sein.
Schwierigkeit S0-S2

Hier auch wenn möglich, getrennte Teilstrecken für Regenfahrten oder "Erholungsfahrten" / "Höhenmetervernichter".
Da es mir letztes Jahr gezeigt hat, dass es verschiedene "Anforderungen" gibt, so dass ich froh war über verschiedene Anforderungsstrecken. 

Über Tipps und Vorschläge würde ich mich freuen.

Danke
Heiko


----------

